# Mini Pallet System Project



## bburns0909 (Mar 25, 2021)

The very first project I wanted to do with my new PM-728VT was a mini pallet system similar to what Lipton and others have done. I thought it would be good exercise for a first project (i.e. DRO bolt hole patterns, drill some holes, ream some holes, chamfer some holes, tap some holes, mill some angles on metal...you get the picture). After designing the pallet and clamps, I decided I really could use a quill stop and vise stop for the new machine to help making this thing. So I deviated for several weeks to make a quill stop and a vise stop. After those were complete I finally got back to the mini pallet and completed it this week (almost). The strap clamps are A2 1/4" x 5/8" ground stock and pallet itself is 6" x 8" x 1" 6061 plate. I designed it to have the alternating reamed pin holes and tapped 10-24 holes in a 1" pattern to be able to index parts.






*Lessons Learned:*

Trying to power tap 10-24 holes on the 728VT was a bad idea. That just didn't work. Mill couldn't go slow enough and have enough power. Plus the tap that small is fairly fragile. Oh well.
Hand tapping this many small holes is a PITA. I broke two taps in the process. Plus tapping the A2 was not for the faint of heart. I'm shocked I didn't break a tap in that stuff. I won't be sad if I don't have to tap another hole for a while.
The DRO that comes with this machine has a proximity warning when approaching the next stop in a pattern. It's default setting is super annoying. I finally found the instructions on how to adjust this setting to eliminate the beeping if it wasn't on 0.0000" x 0.0000" exactly at each stop.
It's crazy how projects spawn other projects to complete the project you started with.

Next up is I'm going build a few more strap clamps longer in length and attempt to heat treat the A2 strap clamps with a simple torch and air cool process. Any advice on some dumbed down heat treating (without an oven)?

Thanks for looking. Cheers!


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 25, 2021)

Use the oven in the kitchen.


----------

